# DB-Aufgabe



## babuschka (31. Mai 2010)

Hi Leutz,

muss in der Uni ein ziemlich großes Programm schreiben und mit einer der 5 Teilaufgaben komm ich gar nicht klar. Den Teil versteh ich einfach nicht und hab auch keine ahnung wie ich am besten anfangen kann und überhaupt. Als totaler Anfänger fehlen mir da auch die entsprechenden Befehle...habs mit eclipse probiert, doch so richtig wurde das nicht. 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Antwort bitte nur per pn, da ich die direkt auf meinen organizer krieg und ich leider nicht so oft ins forum kann.

lg

Die kekswurst

Aufgabe:

Seite 1

seite 2

Seite 3


----------



## ARadauer (31. Mai 2010)

bin ich der einzige der die bilder nicht sieht?


----------



## SlaterB (31. Mai 2010)

kein Titel, keine Inhaltsangabe, Anhang erst downzuloaden, Kommunikation eh nur PM, 
da drück ich aber die Daumen in einem öffentlichen Forum,

ich glaube dann kann hier auch geschlossen werden


----------

